# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling mei 2013: Ik vind dat een patiënt moet meebetalen aan second opinion

## Leontien

Op nu.nl staat dat de Orde van Medisch Specialisten (OMS) voorstelt dat patiënten mee gaan betalen aan een second opinion. OMS vindt dat de drempel hoger mag zijn. Het kost namelijk veel geld en vaak is de uitslag hetzelfde.

De Patiëntenfederatie NPCF staat hier niet achter, omdat er niet voldoende cijfers zijn over het aantal mensen die een second opinion doen en hoeveel daarvan de uitslag anders is. Daarnaast is vaak de reden dat mensen een second opinion aanvragen omdat de patiënt en de arts elkaar niet goed begrijpen. 

Denk jij dat het goed is als patiënten zelf meebetalen aan een second opinion om zo de kosten te drukken? Of denk je dat er een andere oplossing voor moet komen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Quincy2010

Ik vind dat de patiënt een patiëntenrecht heeft en dat zij niet hoeven mee te betalen aan een second opinion.
Vaak komt er toch een beter resultaat uit, ook al zijn de uitslagen in het begin hetzelfde.
Ik geef een voorbeeld.
Als hartritmestoornissen als psychisch omschreven worden en de patiënt meer dan 25 jaar niet naar behoren behandeld en benaderd wordt, terwijl bij een second opinion na in het begin dezelfde uitslagen komen, toch wel op een moment andere uitslagen komen, omdat de patënt op het spreekuur bij die nieuwe arts een aanval van boezemfibrilleren krijgt en daardoor een beter inzicht komt in de hartritmestoornissen.
Dat houdt in dat die patiënt naar behoren behandeld wordt en wordt genezen van hartritmestoornissen.

Ik vind dat hiervoor geen kosten gevraagd mogen worden, want het kan zijn dat er toch heel wat meer uit kan komen, waardoor nog levens gered kunnen worden en waardoor de patiënt beter behandeld wordt.

Zoiets kan niet en ze moeten de kosten maar eens ergens anders uithalen en de graaicultuur meer aanpakken, dat is een gebied waar men de schatkost mee kan vullen.

----------


## ishbel

Een slechte zaak om op die manier de kosten proberen te drukken! Gooi er eens wat (overbodige) managers uit... 

En laat de comazuipers maar zélf voor de kosten opdraaien. Dat kost ook een vermogen wat ze toch echt zelf veroorzaken. Of de mensen die naar de HAP gaan omdat ze "overdag geen tijd hebben". Die mogen van mij ook zelf voor de kosten opdraaien. Ik denk dat daar meer op te besparen valt dan een second opinion.

Als ik geen second opinion had gevraagd, was ik er veel slechter aan toe geweest. De 1e neuroloog ontkende de overduidelijke nek hernia's. Bij een second opinion werd het wel erkend en ook wat aan gedaan. Helaas zijn er door de ontkenning wel blijvende klachten ontstaan en zal ik nooit een volledige handfunctie terug krijgen.

Mijn vader zou blind geweest zijn als hij geen second opinion had gevraagd. Zijn behandelend oogarts beantwoorde geen vragen, gaf verkeerde medicijnen. 

Dus 2 persoonlijke voorbeelden van een goede second opinion.

----------


## Quincy2010

Hallo Ishbel,

Ik sta volledig achter je visie en terecht de comazuipers, obese, en hier bedoel ik geen anorexia en/of boulimia nervosa, maar de binge eating disorders, die verslaafd zijn aan overvloedig eten en daardoor allerlei ouderdomsklachten krijgen.
Ze zitten op veel te jonge leeftijd met ouderdomsklachten en moeten - als ze afvallen ook nog verscheidende keren plastisch chirurgie ondergaan om overtollige huid te verwiijderen - terwijl ze dit aan zichzelf te danken hebben en deze mensen kosten bakken met geld.

Hypochonders/ simulanten en mensen die ziekten naabootsen, die de deur platlopen bij artsen en niet kunnen accepteren dat ze geen lichamelijke klachten hebben, maar wel psychische en zich daarvoor niet laten helpen.

Ik hoop dat mensen op deze site zich niet aangesproken voelen, maar het moet maar eens gezegd worden.

Als je meer tot zelfbewustzijn komt, dan zul je zien dat je goed kunt genezen, maar dat kost moeite en daar hoort ook moeten bij.

Overbodige onderzoeken, die niet nodig zijn, omdat mensen gewoon niet willen, dan moeten ze toch weer iets uitvinden om meer preventief te werken.

Ook mensen met psychische problemen moeten zich laten helpen, want als ze geen hulp vragen dan somatiseren ze en lopen ook weer de deur plat bij de huisartsen en of specialisten.
Geest en Lichaam gaat samen.

Ik ben onze huisarts zeer dankbaar dat hij zijn patiënten tot zelfbewustzijn kweekt.
Wij kunnen geen betere hebben, die erop staat dat zijn patiënten meewerken.
Hij zet ze echt op een zeef, als ze niet willen, dan is er geen verdere behandeling meer.
Ze mogen een andere huisarts zoeken en terecht!
Hierin hebben artsen ook een essentiele taak.
Zo kun je meedingen om de kosten in de gezondheidzorg in de hand te houden.

De regering heeft het maar over de chronische zieken en gehandicapten, ouderen, die veel kosten, maar kijk eens naar jongeren en mensen die veel eten, drug gebruiken, drinken en roken en er een potje van maken.

Ouderen weten nog wat werken is en hebben Nederland mee opgebouwd en honger geleden in de oorlog en dat mogen we nooit vergeten en deze mensen verdienen hun rust.
Door hen hebben wij een betere toekomst en op deze mensen wordt bezuinigd.
Verstandelijk beperkten die begeleid wonen, worden financieel uitgekleed door de regering, mensen die geen vlieg kwaad doen en via dagbesteding zeer goedkope arbeidskrachten zijn en zelfs uitgebuit worden.

Ik denk er genoeg geld te halen valt in de zorg, zeker patiënten die totaal niet meewerken aan hun gezondheid.

Dan heb ik nog niet over de fraudeurs en de graaiers.
Wat hier zoek is een discussie over de incompetentie van de bankiers die handelen tegen beter weten in of handelen zonder te willen weten wat de gevolgen zijn.
Ik noem dit een moreel kwaad en dat gaat allemaal ten koste van de gezondheidszorg, waar de zwaksten op moeten draaien voor deze incmpetentie lieden.

Ik kan zo wel een boek volschrijven, maar dit zijn enkele voorbeelden uit de praktijk.

----------


## pleuntje13

jeetje, wat een onzin! betalen voor een second opinion! de ziektekostenverzekering probeert op alle fronten geld uit de klant te halen! het is toch zeker niet zo, dat zij alleen maar zo veel mogelijk winst moeten maken? ze zijn toch ziektekostenverzekering? nou dan! men weet nu al te vertellen dat ze zoveel winst maken dat de premie volgend jaar wel omlaag kan!
trouwens: ik heb zelf keer op keer een second opinion gevraagd toen ik in 2001 door toedoen van een arts na een ingreep schade opgelopen had, er was een zenuw bekneld geraakt. iedere x moest mijn dossier mee en werd ik terug gestuurd naar diezelfde arts, pas toen ik mijn dossier niet meenam, werd ik serieus genomen en heeft men getracht de schade te herstellen - helaas: mislukt vanwege het feit dat ik er al te lang mee gelopen had!.!.!.

----------


## floris

hallo, een second opinion word ook vaak aangevraagt door een werkgever, als ze niet blij zijn met de uitslag,
die moet vind ik door het bedrijf betaald worden.
voor de rest vind ik dat bij belangrijke ziektes zeker de second opinion gratis moet blijven.
en dan het verhaal over dikke mensen,
niet iedereen overeet zich en word dik, er zijn ook mensen die weinig eten en toch dik worden, en de daarbij behorende klachten krijgen.
ieder pondje gaat door het mondje, is al bewezen dat dat niet zo is !!!!
als we willen dat de zorg premie naar beneden gaat, dan moeten ze de prijs van medicijnen aanpakken.
soms kost iets duizende euro's, terwijl dit voor een paar tientjes kan.
neem een voorbeeld aan medicijnen voor hiv , die waren vroeger belachelijk duur, en in een derde wereld land, kan het voor 1 euro per dag, of nog goedkoper.
en zo zijn er een heleboel medicijnen die veel te duur zijn.
ook bepaalde scans zijn soms tienduizend euro, dat is pure onzin en zonder van het geld.
ik vind wel dat we met zijn allen moeten opdraaien voor de kosten, we kunnen allemaal roepen ik kom nooit bij de docter, 
wacht maar tot je ook oud ben en iedere dag 20 pillen moet slikken,
dus nu boeten voor wat je later nodig heb.

groetjes.

----------


## cecoene

in mijn geval waren er 3 opinions nodig om een nare diagnose na 39 jaar te trekken. het moeilijk maken van een diagnose door verschillende artsen zal mensen zoals ik met een nare ziekte dodelijk benadelen!

----------


## djeeare

welke (*&(*^&^)&** verzint zoiets? Als een paar deskundigen de zelfde mening hebben wil nog niet zeggen dat ze gelijk hebben.

----------


## spond

Beslist niet meebetalen aan een second opinion!
Mijn neurochirurg was ziek geworden, ik kreeg een invaller, zijn spreekuur was erg uitgelopen, de wachtkamer zat vol, het zweet stond op zijn voorhoofd, ik was geopereerd door zijn collega aan een hernia, het ging slecht liep met een rollator ik kwam voor een mir uitslag.
Meneer wist niet hoe snel hij mij moest afschepen , had zich niet ingelezen wilde een mri voorschrijven, ik zei ik kom hoor de uitslag, hij o, wierp een blik en zei ga maar naar de pijnpoli.
Ik weet het is een mens maar dat moment is bepalend voor je verdere leven, ik was het hier niet mee eens, ben naar de maartenskliniek gegaan, daar geopereerd.
Dit is 1 voorbeeld.
Artsen moeten leren wat meer met andere artsen samen te werken, of eerlijk zijn en het zeggen dat een andere arts beter is op een bepaald gebied. Veel artsen zitten op een troon en kijken neer op patiënten. Dat de orde van medisch specialisten hier voor zijn zegt ook wel wat ,blijkbaar vinden ze het niet fijn dat hun kunde in twijfel wordt getrokken, moet je nagaan de air die ze hebben!
Verder is het onzin om te zeggen dat dikke mensen het maar zelf moeten betalen, en rokers, en drinkers enz. Dit kabinet doet niets aan luchtverontreiniging , ik rook niet maar volgens mij maakt dat niet veel uit als je kijkt hoe erg de luchtkwaliteit boven nederland is.
Weet je wel hoe slecht suiker is, en wat je daar voor ziektes van kan krijgen? Politiek doet niets, de suikerlobby heeft veel macht, doet overal suiker in want het werkt verslavend.
Waarom is in belgië het veel goedkoper om geopereerd te worden, wat doen zij beter? Misschien kunnen we medicijnen in europees verband bestellen, dat zal ook schelen.
Nou ja, ik ben er dus voor dat je gratis voor een 2e mening naar een andere arts mag, iedereen heeft wel eens een slechte dag, maakt wel eens een fout, maar artsen niet blijkbaar.

Groetjes spond

----------


## schanulleke1968

Zeker en vast niet! Een patient hoort niet mee te betalen aan een second opinion of het nu comazuipers of eender wat zijn. We betalen op alles méér dan genoeg belastingen en hiermee zijn de "onkosten" reeds betaald. Hoeveel verdien de staat op taks aan alcohol, sigaretten, .... Dus moeten we allemaal volgens "het boekje" leven of we zijn de pineut.

----------


## jivan

Zeker niet goed, tis al sowieso erg genoeg dat je ziek bent, daarbij betalen we vreselijk veel premie per maand.
De zorg verzekeraars verdienen buitensporig veel, de eigen bijdrage is al 350 euro, tel maar op...

----------


## plukkie

zolang een arts niet luistert naar de klachten van zijn patient , heeft deze het volste recht om een second opinion aan te vragen. in mijn geval heb ik een half jaar met klachten over dove voeten gelopen, de neuroloog snapte niet waar het van kwam , na onderzoek op internet kwam ik met de opmerking polineuropathie, hier wilde hij eerst niet veel van weten maar is toch na een e.m.g. overstag gegaan , nu zit ik aan de anti depressiva die niet helpen en ook aan door RLS wat volgens mij door die antidepressiva komt aan de pramipexol.. maar gewoon nu even onderzoeken waardoor die polineuropathie komt ..ho maar.. nee eerst maar een belafspraak na 5 weken en over 10 weken langskomen.. dan vind ik dat ik RECHT HEB OP EEN SECOND OPINION

----------


## janna1946

Onze zorg holt achteruit. Nu dit weer.
Nee, natuurlijk moet een patient niet meebetalen aan een second opinion!
Een patient heeft RECHT op een second opinion!

----------


## Quincy2010

Daarom is er ook een patiënrecht en daar moet je gebruik van maken.

----------


## Quincy2010

> hallo, een second opinion word ook vaak aangevraagt door een werkgever, als ze niet blij zijn met de uitslag,
> die moet vind ik door het bedrijf betaald worden.
> voor de rest vind ik dat bij belangrijke ziektes zeker de second opinion gratis moet blijven.
> *en dan het verhaal over dikke mensen,
> niet iedereen overeet zich en word dik, er zijn ook mensen die weinig eten en toch dik worden, en de daarbij behorende klachten krijgen.
> ieder pondje gaat door het mondje, is al bewezen dat dat niet zo is !!!!*
> als we willen dat de zorg premie naar beneden gaat, dan moeten ze de prijs van medicijnen aanpakken.
> soms kost iets duizende euro's, terwijl dit voor een paar tientjes kan.
> neem een voorbeeld aan medicijnen voor hiv , die waren vroeger belachelijk duur, en in een derde wereld land, kan het voor 1 euro per dag, of nog goedkoper.
> ...


Hallo Floris,

Ik heb jouw visie over dikke mensen even gemarkeerd, want jij reageert op mijn visie hierover.
Ik heb het over binge eating disorder, dat is een vorm van vraatzucht.
Dat mijn mensen die zich bewust vol eten en daarbij een zeer antisociale persoonlijkheidsstoornis hebben, zeer egoïstisch zijn en niets meer voor een ander over hebben.
Daarbij willen ze in de gezondheidszorg voor een dubbeltje op de eerste rang zitten en als ze opgenomen worden na zo'n vreetpartij dan hebben ze het grootste woord en gedragen zich asociaal als artsen hen wijzen op hun eetgedrag.
Ik sta volledig achter jouw visie, dat er mensen zijn die door een ziekte of medicijnen dit worden en mensen die hiervoor een aanleg hebben en echt niet veel eten.
Daarom noemde ik ook de binge eating disoorder, om misverstanden uit de weg te helpen.
Misschien is het nu duidelijker voor jou.

----------


## witkop

Grote onzin
Ik heb 3 ziekenhuizen,dus opinies nodig gehad om er achter te komen wat ik mankeer
Buiten dat de verkeerde medicijnen me bijna het leven hebben gekost
En wat dikke mensen betreft,ook die wat te veel eten
Ik heb nog nooit iemand gezien die dik en echt tevreden was met zijn gewicht,overeten is ook een afwijking

----------


## Quincy2010

Dat klopt overeten is pathologisch, maar het onderliggend psychisch probleem wordt al te vaak vermeden en daar willen de meesten patiënten niets van weten om daar aan te werken.
Dat is het hele probleem wat zwaarlijvigheid met zich meebrengt.
Als zwaarlijvigen psychische zorg vragen kunnen ze ook afvallen en blijven daarna op gewicht.

Mijn man heeft zijn zwaarlijvigheid ook overwonnen met psychotherapie en is nu op het goede gewicht en meer dat 50 kilo kwijt.
Hij wandelt elke dag zeker een uur en we houden rekening met het eten, geen zout en vet en toch lekker eten.

----------


## witkop

Somige problemen kan ok geen psychiater mee helpen
Somige problemen blijven je gewoon je leven lang achter volgen

----------


## crokall

Absoluut gerechtigd.

----------


## meneereddie

We betalen er al voor. Het is alleen niet omschreven.

----------


## floris

hallo, dat binge eating disorder is weer een psygische aandoening, die mensen hebben dan toch ook recht op hulp.
als iemand eerder word geholpen, dan weegt hij of zij ook geen 400 kilo.
groetjes.

----------


## witkop

Ik vind dat als de tweede opinie terecht is,zelfs de arts van de eerste opinie de kosten zou moeten betalen

----------


## meneereddie

> Ik vind dat als de tweede opinie terecht is, zelfs de arts van de eerste opinie de kosten zou moeten betalen


Als de correcte tweede opinie verschilt van een minder correcte eerste opinie, of als er schade is ontstaan door niet of onjuist handelen bij de eerste opinie, mag wat mij betreft de eerste opiniearts alle kosten betalen.

Goeie stelling Witkop..

----------


## Ben1957

Geachte lezers 

Ik ben het niet eens met deze stelling, uit persoonlijke ervaring kan ik zeggen dat de kwaliteit van medisch specialisten vaak te wensen overlaat. 

Als ik had gedaan wat de eerste specialist mij adviseerde dan had ik nu met aan waarschijnlijkheid grenzende zekerheid een forse lichamelijke beperking gehad. er werd mij nl geadviseerd om me te laten opereren. Ik heb in Nijmegen een second opinion gehad, naar aanleiding van de gemaakt foto's en video opnames van mijn klachten werd mij ten zeerste afgeraden me aan de klachten te laten opereren. Men adviseerde mij een ander vorm van behandeling. Met als resultaat dat ik inmiddels weer normaal kan sporten werken en volledig actief kan zijn zonder belemmeringen. 

Als deze gedachte van mee betalen er inderdaad zou gaan komen dan ga ik met de behandeld arts als ik die ooit nodig zou hebben een contract aan. Hierin zal ik opnemen dat ik bij een medisch falen hem beroepsmatig verantwoordelijk zal gaan stellen voor zijn handelen. 

Op deze wijze wil ik dan ook net als dat ik als directeur van een bedrijf verantwoordelijk gesteld kan worden/ben voor slecht beleid,
de arts dwingen zijn grenzen van zijn kunnen en kennen aan te geven en mij door te verwijzen. Er word mijn inziens te snel te vaak ondoordacht gehandeld, dit zo is mijn indruk, onder de noemer van geld. 

Met vriendelijke groet 
Ben van den Barg

----------


## witkop

> Als de correcte tweede opinie verschilt van een minder correcte eerste opinie, of als er schade is ontstaan door niet of onjuist handelen bij de eerste opinie, mag wat mij betreft de eerste opiniearts alle kosten betalen.
> 
> Goeie stelling Witkop..


Dank je ed

----------


## h.pluijmen

Iedereen kan er wel eens naast zitten met zijn bevindingen ook op medisch gebied. Als een patiënt meent dat het mogelijk toch iets anders is, kan een second opinion uitkomst bieden. Let wel ik ben niet voor willekeur. Serieus overleg om tot die stap te komen moet er wel zijn.

----------


## Marleen

Natuurlijk moet een patient meebetalen. Anders draait de maatschappij ervoor op.

----------


## taboe

Als je al een second opinion wilt laten houden doe je dit omdat je het niet o niet geheel eens bent met de gegeven diagnose, je hebt dus al te maken met een moeilijke beslissing, ik ben dan ook van mening dat je hiervoor niet extra gestraft moet worden door hiervoor te moeten betalen. Alleen ben ik van mening dat een second opinion niet zomaar voor en willekeurig probleempje goed gekeurd hoeft te worden en zou daarvoor eventueel een neutrale commissie kunnen beslissen.

----------


## Quincy2010

Ik denk dat een huisarts voldoende in kan schatten of wel/niet een second opinion nodig is, daar hoeft volgens mij geen neutrale commissie voor ingeschakeld te worden, want dat brengt ook weer extra kosten met zich mee.
Met zo'n neutrale commissie wordt het second opinion nog duurder, want dan heeft de patiënt dubbele kosten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hey wat een goed onderwerp eigenlijk...ik vindt dat "iedereen" hier wel gelijk heeft in sommige opzichten, waarvan akte!  :Embarrassment: 

IK vindt het "NIET" een goed plan dat we moeten meebetalen aan een second opinie....te gek voor woorden...de artsen moeten beter "samen werken"...ook vindt ik het soms een fout van de desbetreffende arts, want deze persoon heeft dus "niet" zijn patient kunnen overtuigen van het nut van een operatie of andere optie's!!! de tijd dat ze voor "god" werden aangezien is wel voorbij toch? het is een mens die veel gestudeerd heeft en houd van zijn beroep...het is loodzwaar soms maar daar wordt je voor betaald en ik neem aan dat het een roeping is! ook artsen kunnen fouten maken en dat is verschrikkelijk maar het blijven mensen...hoog op de troon zitten ze als ze een verschrikkelijk fout hebben gemaakt en dit alles wordt vaak met de mantel der Liefde bedekt!!  :Frown:  tragisch...Artsen doen heel veel goede dingen maar niet iedereen is even capabel...de regering kan wel roepen dat we mee moeten betalen maar hun zitten met hun vet betaalde baan van alles te bedenken, maar veel is er ook bij "hun" mis gegaan, en dat kost ook kapitalen, over de banken maar te zwijgen...en de zwijnen die vette bonussen krijgen ben ik helemaal niet te spreken....ehhh ik dwaal af, sorry....

Wij gaan dus "niet" meebetalen!!!  :Big Grin: .....gezellige dag zonder pijn gewenst...Warme groet..

----------


## Quincy2010

Zonder meer Elisabeth9, dit is niet terecht want via een second opinion kun je toch weer in een andere behandeling terecht komen die wel slaagt en we hebben nog altijd onze vrijheden om te kiezen en welk ziekenhuis we gaan en welke arts we willen.
Ik in elke geval die goed bij me past en die tegen humor kan want dat is de jus van het leven.  :Big Grin:

----------

